
Boeing 757 remotely hacked by US homeland security experts in just 2 days - smn1234
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/boeing-757-was-remotely-hacked-by-us-homeland-security-experts-just-2-days-1647025
======
ibotty
Unfortunately that is extremely light on information. Is there any other
source?

~~~
smn1234
[http://www.aviationtoday.com/2017/11/08/boeing-757-testing-s...](http://www.aviationtoday.com/2017/11/08/boeing-757-testing-
shows-airplanes-vulnerable-hacking-dhs-says/)

?

